# Houston-Austin MS150 on a Fixie?



## Kalukis (Jan 13, 2005)

Have any of you done the Houston-Austin MS150 ride on a fixed gear? I'd like to know how it went. I've been thinking about it (not very seriously) for several years. The second day is quite hilly (for us Houstonians, anyway).

I saw somebody on either a fixie or single speed towards the end of the first day, but that's before the hill country.

Thanks,


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know the terrain of the Houston-Austin MS150, but 150 miles over a weekend is quite do-able on a fixie, particularly for Texas terrain. Even if wind is an issue, it's just a matter of selecting the right gearing before you start. If the MS150 is relatively easy for you on a geared bike, you can ride it fixed. I'd do it with about a 70 inch gear.


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, even the "hill country" portion of the MS150 isn't all that bad. There was a century in the real hill country late last year and a couple of folks did that on fixed bikes - something like 15k of climbing over 100 miles. The MS150 doesn't come close to that.


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

I was considering the same thing for the Dallas MS150 this year. Maybe only day 1 for me, as the 2nd day had some nice little hills.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

Not a problem man, "Just do it"
the hills out there are baby-stuff, just make sure to have the right gear like PDXMark said.
You can train on that big ol bridge down in Kemah
Where in H-town do you live? maybe we can ride sometime.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

The "real" Hill Country doesn't start until you're west of Austin, but once you hit the Caldwell/Bastrop county area, you'll notice a change. If the winds are from the southeast (like they usually are) it could be a sweet ride. I honestly don't think you'd be any worse off than if you rode with gears. Maybe I'll join you - or let's get up a group of us knuckleheads and suffer together.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

BianchiJoe said:


> The "real" Hill Country doesn't start until you're west of Austin, but once you hit the Caldwell/Bastrop county area, you'll notice a change. If the winds are from the southeast (like they usually are) it could be a sweet ride. I honestly don't think you'd be any worse off than if you rode with gears. Maybe I'll join you - or let's get up a group of us knuckleheads and suffer together.



I'm thinking the same thing...When is it this year?


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I rode my fixed gear through Bastrop park on the same route as the MS150 a couple of years ago testing the idea of riding it for both days. I had around a 67" gear and it was pretty easy going up the hills. Most of the hills are not too bad but a few required criss crossing the roadway and digging deep. Spinning down was a challenge too. In the end I decided to ride the geared bike in the ride. It's tough to pick a gear that you can mantain a decent speed on the rest of the ride and still make it up the hills. I might try it again the next time I do the MS150. So far my longest fixed gear ride has been a metric century.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm thinking the same thing...When is it this year?


April 21-22. However, it says, "2007 General Registration Closed" 

Info at:
http://www.ms150.org/ms150/


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I going to do TOSRV on my fixed gear this year. Should be back to back days of about 104 miles. Just a question of wanting to if you ask me, short of riding in the real mountains.


----------

